# Angled Curtain Rods



## mee4

I'm having trouble with finding a curtain rod that fits my living room window. 

There are 5 windows as shown in the picture. My wish list includes a continuous sheer from one end to the other. It will have decorative curtains on each end and a valiance to top it off. 

The problem is I may have to custom the rod but I'm not sure what it would fit exactly. Its not a bay window but its not really a 3 angled bay window. 

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobtheblindguy

I would treat it as a bow window. If you custom order you might have to make a template. A drapery installer has a special tool to bend a draw rod on site to conform to the curve of your windows.


----------



## user1007

I have used a blacksmith in the past to make a nice rod in this sort of situation and the approach was cheaper than drapery hardware. The material options were greater too. 

Stretch a string line between the two end points of where the rod will go and measure the length. Measure along the string line to where a right angle from the center point of each window would intersect the string line. Also measure from that intersection point to the center of the window along the same right angle. This will establish the points needed for the radius of the arc you need to bend into the rod. Use an architect's scale or graph paper and french curve to scale it out if you want. 

Obviously you will not be able to have a completely continuous unblocked rod as you will have to support it at intervals along the span.

By the way, could you click on your username and update at least basic geographic information so we know where you are?


----------



## aimeesrockworks

I saw this system at Ikea the other day, might work for your windows...

KVARTAL - Either type it into the 'search' option on the Ikea website or see if this link will work - http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=KVARTAL

Best of luck!


----------



## tall_blonde

*big window*

HI there
Penneys has connectors for curtain rods - if you do wish to treat it
as one window. they are adjustable and you can have a custom look
for very little $$


----------



## UFoPilot

You could use conduit. bend and paint it.


----------



## Jim F

This thread reminds me of our first apartment which had bay windows at angles. We used 2-3 of those small extendable metal rods which have just enough bend in them so they could be bent and angled to follow the windows all the way across. But I imagine you are looking for something more classy than that.


----------



## harry13

If I were you id forget about the doing it yourself and call someone, I had the same problem last year. check out *Kayton Blinds Melbourne* they sorted me out and it didnt cost too much either.


----------



## krankie

You could maybe even use a wire cable curtain system if you are wanting to go modern.


----------



## AlyssaQB

I would suggest purchasing the closet rod you can find and having it adjusted by a welder with heat treatment to fit the wall/windows perfectly.


----------

